# Looking for a Jerald show cart for sale



## wheeler (Jun 10, 2011)

I am looking to buy a jerald show cart that will fit a 36" mini . I was wondering if anyone had any used ones for sale . If not where is the best place to buy a new one. thanks for any help


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 10, 2011)

I have purchased my cart through Estate Horse Supply. Ken lives near me, and is absolutely delightful to work with. Their web site address is http://www.horsecarts.com

Hope that helps. I don't see used ones come available that often!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive been looking for one in PA for quite some time with not much luck. Forget me not minis has one, but its A sized.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 20, 2011)

I, too, have been looking for a good used one here in Illinois or fairly close by with no luck. If you decide to go new; Star Lake Tack is in PA. I'm not sure if the shipping charge would be less because it's same state since it would still have to come to them or you from the manufacturer.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep your eyes peeled on Craigslist. Check EVERY day. We've found THREE on there in just the past year. All under $700. They did need new patent but that's easy to replace and not that expensive.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I saw one today on the Delaware craigs list for $600, it had 48 inch shafts. It didn't say Jerald, but it looks like one.

I think the listing was for Bangor Pa. It was listed under miniature horse show cart.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 2, 2011)

If you want a Jerald, be very sure that one that 'looks like one' IS one before buying. A gentleman I instructed(trained his horse, then him to drive her, several years back)bought a cart that, until closer inspection, 'looked like' a Jerald, from a back-east miniature vendor of all things miniature. It turned out to fall FAR short of Jerald quality; an 'open axle', it noticably SAGGED in the center under the weight of the buyer, who was about 'normal' in size for an adult male. Finish was poor all around, also. I considered it basically a piece of junk, yet its cost wasn't all that much under than of a Jerald. The 'real thing' is worth it!

Margo


----------

